
U.S. Code Chapter 35 – International Emergency Economic Powers - protomyth
https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/50/chapter-35
======
sottero
Why does this page have advertisements? Is Cornell having trouble scraping by
charging students a mere $67K tuition a year?

~~~
neilv
Not just advertisements: they're leaking to a bunch of trackers the
information of who is reading what parts of the law.

~~~
wishinghorse
That sounds relatively dystopian.

Such is life with the current business model of the internet, I suppose.

------
Merrill
I didn't see language which would give the President the claimed authority to
order US companies to depart China.

~~~
chronotis
IANAL, but the closest I could see (with a friendly interpretation) would be:

investigate, block during the pendency of an investigation, regulate, direct
and compel, nullify, void, prevent or prohibit, any acquisition, holding,
withholding, use, transfer, withdrawal, transportation, importation or
exportation of, or dealing in, or exercising any right, power, or privilege
with respect to, or transactions involving, any property in which any foreign
country or a national thereof has any interest by any person, or with respect
to any property, subject to the jurisdiction of the United States;

So, a factory in China is the "property in which any foreign country...has any
interest", and the President could block any transactions involving that
property.

~~~
Merrill
So the effect would be that the US companies would have to abandon their
investments in China? I guess this could be offset by US seizure of Chinese
investments in the US. But US investments in China are much greater, so it
seems like trading a knight to capture a pawn.

~~~
Fjolsvith
But, wouldn't it also cut China off from the international banking system?

